# Motobu Sensei in Virginia: July 2005



## robertmrivers (Jun 3, 2005)

I posted this in the announcements, but thought I'd drop it in here in case some of the members don't check the announcements regularly...

July 30-31, 2005
Motobu Chosei will be in Virginia. Information at www.motobu2005.com. Not to miss!!

Best

Rob Rivers


----------



## Bester (Jun 4, 2005)

Isn't this spam based on this?


> From http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?&threadid=314
> 
> Events, Seminars, Camps
> Events, Seminars, Camps and similar can be listed in the Calendar by all members at any time. We also provide a free Organizations and Events forum where you can list your event information contact information.
> ...


----------

